
The making of Winston Churchill : The New Yorker - suthakamal
http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/atlarge/2010/08/30/100830crat_atlarge_gopnik
======
aarghh
Good article. One bone to pick though - Orwell's criticism was in the context
of writing, whereas the article quotes Churchill's speeches. Good oratory has
a great component of theater and drama.

